# Ipamorelin compared to Semoralin



## roadglide83

I had a script from my hormone Dr. for semoralin and ran it for 12 weeks but my prolactin levels came back high from my last labs. I read that Ipamorelin doesn’t affect prolactin but is it as good or better than semoralin? Forgive my ignorance with peptides, I don’t have as much experience compared to AAS. What is a normal dose for ipamorelin and how long do you stay on? I would rather not stack multiple peptides together so I’m looking for something that is affective using by itself.


----------



## Elvia1023

Just going to bed but quickly sermorelin is a GHRH and ipamorelin is a ghrp so they are different things. You could stack them together but I would recommend CJC 1295 with DAC (or even tesamorelin) over sermorelin. The CJD-DAC (or even GRF 1-29) would go very well with ipamorelin. 

It's true Ipam should have little-no effect on prolactin but it needs to be dosed  high for it to be effective. It's nowhere as cost effective as other GHRP's such as GHRP-2 or hexarelin. The problem with the later is prolactin release. GHRP-2 at standard doses (100mcg) should be ok in regards to prolactin and would be much more cost effective than ipamorelin.

If you are going to use a peptide I would go with something like GHRP-2 at 100-200mcg per dose. If prolactin is a concern why don't you add something to help lower it? Have you ever used MK-677? Are you dieting/cutting or planning to grow?


----------



## roadglide83

Not dieting, I am getting the sermorelin from my hormone Dr and he did say he could give me something to lower my prolactin levels but I would rather not continue adding things to the list if I don’t need to or if I could take something that didn’t affect my prolactin. Thanks for the response


----------



## odin

I would use both as they go well together. I am a big fan of ipamorelin.


----------



## BIGAINS

100mcg of each a few times a day creates a synergistic effect. With large gh spikes.


----------

